# Got my aeroponic set up today



## Crazy Horse (Feb 28, 2007)

Just picked it up today! It's not like them fancy ones you buy, but a home made jobby. But hey it works like a damn and it was cheap. Might be getting some clones too this weekend. Wheelchair. Anyone herd of it? I could eventually do my own, but can't wait and my set up is ready to go. I can hardly grow in dirt so this should be interesting. Once I start, I might do a grow journal.


----------



## Bubby (Feb 28, 2007)

What, no pics?!  
Where did you find your spray nozzles? I ended up going with a bubbler, because  I couldn't find them anywhere (except online). 
What do you mean by "eventually do my own"?


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 1, 2007)

I will get some pics tomorrow (don't judge a book by its cover lol). The set up was just in a hydro shop being used when I walked in, and asked buddy if he wanted to sell it and he said sure (I am pretty cheap, so I always look for deals. I got my 400 watt light for $25). It might bite me in the *** in the end, But if I can grow one plant in it, it will pay for itself.  I don't know where the heads come from, but they are pretty cool, like mini sprinkler heads! 

And what I mean by "eventually do my own" is making my own clones. I have eight in veg right now, and it will be another 3 weeks before I can take cuttings, and I just couldn't wait!


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 1, 2007)

Ok here are some pics. Not too fancy but it should work (I hope  ). The last pic are the little sprinkler heads, you can see one in the middle there and one on the far right. There are about 6 of them I think, forgot to count. The table is 2'x4'. There are eight holes, but really only room for 4-6 plants, but what the hell I will go for 8 with a little LST. Any questions, or vets that think this might not be the best set up? CH


----------



## KADE (Mar 2, 2007)

looks pretty decent man


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks Kade. Should be getting somes clones tomorrow, so we'll see what happens. Also picked up a 400 watt metal halide light system yesterday. It is brand new, and I paid less than half the price the grow shops sell for (I know it really isn't meant for growing, but it will do the trick).


----------



## Brouli (Mar 2, 2007)

its awesome man   i really liked   but  get your self reservior cove that is inportant for you r   water ( unless you have one ?? )
good luck on your grow


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks B! Yeah I don't have one yet, but I will have one on when I get started.


----------



## Brouli (Mar 3, 2007)

cool man  keep me posted send me pm when you strat your GJ   once again good luck bro


----------

